# Duke clinches regular-season ACC crown



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> COLLEGE PARK, Md. (AP) - Duke knows how to perform in front of a full house, even when most of the fans are rooting against them.
> 
> Lindsey Harding scored 20 of her career-high 29 points in the pivotal first half, and No. 1 Duke disappointed a spirited sellout crowd by defeating No. 6 Maryland 69-57 Sunday night to remain undefeated and clinch the Atlantic Coast Conference regular-season title.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6484874


----------

